# The Quads Are Doing Good



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Their 3rd time outside was today! It's not too hot today so they aren't getting overheated. Poor Petunia, mom, is black and just pants like a dog. They have plenty of shade and water, but :shrug: .

Here's a picture I got of them playing on the rocks! Taken with my cell phone, edited a little bit to make it look better lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mama is doing very well in caring for them! They look like any happy healthy baby goat should


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She sure is! They are little chunks! It's getting to the point though where they are fighting over the teats. So I'm waiting to see which one starts looking thin, then start supplementing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How old are they?

My quads are 2 weeks old today and at birth 2 were really small and 2 were normal sized, I started to supplement the 2 smaller ones with a bottle 2x a day a week ago. Gonna get weights later to see just how much difference there is.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They were born March 14th so they are only 8 days old. Jeeze, it seems like its been longer than that!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

8 days old! They look like little chubs! Mama is certainly doing great!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute!!!
Poor momma, black in the sun! awss lol
Congrats on the gorgeous set!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute! I have a black doe to... she makes me feel so bad!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, she makes me feel AWFUL! I pity her, so she gets spoiled with shade in the barn lol.

Thanks guys! Love these babies to pieces!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not think I could every get tired of looking at baby goats climbing on rocks! :: 
My quads are a month old and eating hay. Mama gives them a gallon a day; they steal from anyone who will hold still long enough and still come running for a bottle. They fight so much that I sometimes milk Mama out and give them bottles just to give her a break. The other day when I locked them in the kid pen I could swear there was :thankU: in her eyes.
Congratulations on such cute healthy babies.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several Black goats, and they have Cashmere on. :shocked: 

They are adorable. You are feeding mom right for them to look that great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm.... lots of quads this year! I hope I am that lucky!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> You are feeding mom right for them to look that great.


Thanks! Lots of trial and error, and help from this forum and people I visit with! I give her half and half 18% sweet feed we mix and alfalfa pellets along with two big handfuls twice a day of Chaffhaye.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are adorable!  We have a black doe that's very pregnant right now, I feel so sorry for her!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute! Glad they are doing well and having a good playtime without getting over heated.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are all so adorable  My black doe is in the barn all the time when it gets so hot in the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...very adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cute baby goats. I love it when my favorite doe has quads! Which she does every year, so far. Hopefully she'll give me four babies this year as well. Congrats on the four healthy babies!


----------

